# What are your favorite blending colors (aka transition colors)?



## DarylandCarole (Jul 24, 2014)

I know it depends on the other colors you're using, but do you have a few that are your Go To's?


----------



## mel33t (Jul 24, 2014)

I really like MAC Malt or the brown from the Stila in the Light palette. UD Naked too. Makeup Geek Peach Smoothie is fun too if you're looking for something different.   I find that some "transition" shades are actually too dark on me. I love the Soft Browns and Creme Brulé but they just look like I over did it.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 24, 2014)

Honestly I am not sure I know what a transition shade is since I don't watch a lot of YT.  Is it the crease color, or any color that helps transition from one shade to another? any input, @Erine1881?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 29, 2014)

Not Erine, but this may help you... http://www.eyeshadowaddictsanonymous.com/2013/01/a-guide-to-mac-transition-colors.html (see second paragraph)  I don't really use transition colours because for me, eye space is practically at a premium, and I have semi-hooded eyes. (My crease is virtually invisible when my eye is open, which leaves me with little space under the browbone.)  From MAC, I really like using Copperplate in/above the crease. I've also liked using UD Naked in there, along with Makeup Geek Unexpected.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 29, 2014)

It was LE, but absolute favourite is MAC Moleskin. I did get a backup off eBay though, so I think I'm okay.

  Other MAC ones would be Bamboo (more yellowy), Malt, and Cork.
  Non-MAC: Stila Puppy, NARS Blondie, UD Naked.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 30, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Not Erine, but this may help you... http://www.eyeshadowaddictsanonymous.com/2013/01/a-guide-to-mac-transition-colors.html (see second paragraph)  I don't really use transition colours because for me, eye space is practically at a premium, and I have semi-hooded eyes. (My crease is virtually invisible when my eye is open, which leaves me with little space under the browbone.)  From MAC, I really like using Copperplate in/above the crease. I've also liked using UD Naked in there, along with Makeup Geek Unexpected.


  Thanks, Shelly! When I learned how to apply eye make up (long ago!) people weren't so big on blending so there was no transition color.  I still have a decent space between my crease and brow so I figured I should learn more about it. Thx for your suggestions and the link!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 30, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> It was LE, but absolute favourite is MAC Moleskin. I did get a backup off eBay though, so I think I'm okay.  Other MAC ones would be Bamboo (more yellowy), Malt, and Cork. Non-MAC: Stila Puppy, NARS Blondie, UD Naked.


  Thanks, Maris!  I have Bamboo and Malt so I'll try them.  I assume these are only for earth toned eye looks?  I like using colors a lot. Which are a bit harder to blend on my pale skin.  Personally I don't mind a dramatic eye look but I don't want to be making a big beauty faux paus.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 30, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Thanks, Maris! I have Bamboo and Malt so I'll try them. I assume these are only for earth toned eye looks? I like using colors a lot. Which are a bit harder to blend on my pale skin. Personally I don't mind a dramatic eye look but I don't want to be making a big beauty faux paus.


  Yeahhhh. I'm sorry, I'm boring, so the most colourful I get is a shimmery violet, olive green or like, Mythology on the lid - and then a beige shade in the socket with a matte cream on the brow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's the stuff for a wild night out. 

  BUT on the topic of Malt: I really like it paired with L'Oreal Amber Lights and Stila Kitten if you're looking for something to try it with.


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Not Erine, but this may help you... http://www.eyeshadowaddictsanonymous.com/2013/01/a-guide-to-mac-transition-colors.html (see second paragraph)  I don't really use transition colours because for me, eye space is practically at a premium, and I have semi-hooded eyes. (My crease is virtually invisible when my eye is open, which leaves me with little space under the browbone.)  From MAC, I really like using Copperplate in/above the crease. I've also liked using UD Naked in there, along with Makeup Geek Unexpected.


    Good info... I don't know much about transition colors but will definitely be referring to this guide tomorrow when I do my makeup.


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

Mac - Soft Brown is my favorite and most used.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 3, 2014)

I use MAC Soft Brown as my transition color.

  P.S.  I moved this thread to Cosmetic Discussion since it's not limited to MAC.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 4, 2014)

I mostly use Mac Soft Brown but I'm new to using transition colors.  I do wonder if I should use a cooler tone color to transition when I wear cool eyeshadows.  What do you think?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 4, 2014)

You could, but I don't think it matters a whole lot?


----------



## Sandy072 (Oct 9, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I mostly use Mac Soft Brown but I'm new to using transition colors.  I do wonder if I should use a cooler tone color to transition when I wear cool eyeshadows.  What do you think?


  I feel like this too. Soft brown is pretty warm on me so when I am doing a cooler look sometimes I use mauve from the Lorac pro palette instead. There's also a transition color in the UD Basics 1 that is much less warm than soft brown on me. I don't have a cool mac transition color but I think quarry would work or makeup geek unexpected. The only cool toned looks I do are purples.. Not sure if you'd need something different if you're doing a blue or cool gray look.. Hmm..


----------

